# George Swinnock on Christian Meditation



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 9, 2007)

From _The Works of George Swinnock_, "The Christian Man's Calling," Vol. 1, Chap. 21, p. 249:



> Consider also the word of God which thou hast heard on that day [the Lord's Day]; do thou, like Mary, ponder it in thine heart. Meditation to the word is what fire is to water; though water be naturally so cold, yet put fire under it, and it will make it hot and boiling; so, though thine heart be cold in regard of affection to the word, put but this fire under it, and it will boil with love to it. 'Oh, how love I thy law!' There is his heat of affection, (the expression is both by way of interrogation and acclamation, shewing the fervency and intention of his love,) but what was the fire which caused it? 'It is my meditation all the day,' Ps. cxix.
> 
> The reason why some men profit so little by the word is, want of meditation. If a man can eat his food, and as soon as it is in his stomach vomit it up again, it is no wonder if he get little strength by it, or if he pine and consume away. Truly, if sermons enter in at one ear and out at the other, making no stay with thee, I shall not marvel if they work no change in thee.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------

